# Bread Machine Danish Pastries



## cookies140

Ingredients
2-1/4 cups bread machine flour
7/8 cup milk
4 tbsp butter
1 egg beaten for brushing on top
2 tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp yeast

Load all the ingredients (with the exception of the beaten egg) into the bread pan and put it on the dough cycle; when beeper sounds, take out and refrigerate dough  for 30 minutes.

On lightly floured surface, roll out dough into a 12" x 15" rectangle.  Put 1-1/2 tbsp sugar mixed with 1/2 tsp cinnamon on top and roll up jelly roll fashion into a 12" log.  Brush seam with beaten egg.  Slice into 12 one inch pieces.  Place on two greased cookie sheets not touching.  Let rise for 30 min or until doubled.

Filling:  combine 3 oz softened cream cheese, 1-1/2 tbsp sugar, 1/2 tbsp lemon juice, 1 tsp beaten egg and vanilla; enlarge hole in the center of each bun and drop in 2 tbsp of filling.  Brush rolls with remaining beaten egg.  Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 10 to 15 minutes.  Frost with confectioners sugar, milk and vanilla extract.  This is a really good recipe.

Hope you like this.  I've made it with great success.


----------



## kitchenelf

What a great recipe cookies140 - should go over well in our house!!


----------



## cookies140

*What is so nice about that recipe is that jelly or cherry pie filling or other types of filling can be used instead of the lemon.  My daughter loves it and so do the boys.  Happy baking.*


----------



## Strawberry Wine

*Danishes  were Delicious.*

Thanks Cookies140 for the yummy recipe!!!  I served them to house guests a week ago as part of a breakfast brunch and everyone wanted the recipe. 

My bread machine is busy making up another batch as I type as the first one disappeared in no time


CHEERS

GAIL


----------

